# Justhav2P's Official : Boner Jamz



## justhav2p (Dec 19, 2011)

Let us begin.

My name is Justhav2P.
Age: 26
Height: 6'2
Weight: 230
BF Roughly 19.9%

Lifting for 5 years.... Last 2 years seriously..

Last year I finally found out what a diet was.

GOAL: 12% BF at 215 lbs in 12 weeks.


----------



## yerg (Dec 19, 2011)

Too young.. too much body fat.. too ugly!!!!!!!!!! bwahahaha im kidding bro!!!!
Im subbed


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 19, 2011)

Chest/Shoulder/Traps Day

Barbell
215 x 4
210 x 5
205 x 5
200 x 5 dropset 110 x 12

Incline Dumbell
55 x 8
55 x 7 
55 x 6
55 x 5 drop set 35 x 6

Cable Flyes(for Lower Pecs)
50 x 7
50 x 6
50 x 5
40 x 6 drop set 20 x 8

Front Cable Raises
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

Seated Dumbell Military Press
45 x 8
45 x 7
45 x 6 drop set 25 x 8

Barbell Row
60 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12

Dumbell Shrugs
60 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12 drop set 40 x 8

Food
all healthy ,... will start myfitness plan for numbers tomorrow.


----------



## yerg (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks pretty good.. u look like u could raise the wieght for your traps... 60s.. do u barbell shrug?? I love loadin the plates on and goin to town.. as for the cable front raises, IMO u should drop the wight a bit and raise reps to 10 or 12.. and add another exersise for rear delts... youll have those shits lookin a lot better by the end of this cycle.. what are u running???
one more tip.. u should puke on all leg workouts....lmao and make sure u squat!!! your only 26..lol


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 20, 2011)

yerg said:


> Looks pretty good.. u look like u could raise the wieght for your traps... 60s.. do u barbell shrug?? I love loadin the plates on and goin to town.. as for the cable front raises, IMO u should drop the wight a bit and raise reps to 10 or 12.. and add another exersise for rear delts... youll have those shits lookin a lot better by the end of this cycle.. what are u running???
> one more tip.. u should puke on all leg workouts....lmao and make sure u squat!!! your only 26..lol


 

Thanks Bro,

Will def take your advice here. 

Dumbells at my gym only go to 60 lbs, so I am going to do my shrugs on the barbell from now on. Cable front raises CHECK!

Rear delt excercise.... hmmm.... I will add in....

BENT OVER LATERAL RAISES!!!! that way I get another Trap workout in there is well!

Beautiful job Yerg....


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 20, 2011)

Started on NOV. 22nd

Started Cut ... Low Carbs, Lower Cals... Upped Cardio from nothing to 2 days a week.

Weeks 1-4
Prop 210mgs Every Week
Tren Ace 525 mgs Every Week
Caber .5 mgs E3D
HCG 500 twice a week
Aromasin 12.5 mgs ED


Starting TODAY...............................
Weeks 5-8 (Had to lower the Tren,... TOO STRONG!)
Prop 350 mgs Every Week
Tren Ace 350 mgs Every Week
Caber .5 mgs E3D
HCG 500 twice a week
Aromasin 12.5 mgs ED


Weeks 5-20
T3 50 mgs ED
Deca 400 mgs Every Week
Test E 500 mgs Every Week
Caber .5 mgs E3D
HCG 500 twice a week
Aromasin 12.5 mgs ED




PCT 
Clomid
HCG
Aromasin 12.5 mgs ED


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 20, 2011)

INJURY...FUCK!

I got through half my back and BAM, my left arm inside elbow tore.

Barbell Row 3 Set
125 x 12   

Stiff Leg DeadLift 3 Set
215 x 7

Lat Pull Downs  3 Set
90 x 12 

Cable Rows
0

Dumbell Rows
0

30 mins Cardio


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 21, 2011)

Today was Cardio & Abs

Roman Chair 3 x 12 
superset w/
Hold Caddy and Drop arm using waist to bring body back to normal

Eliptical 
1 hr
160 heart rate
610 calories.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 22, 2011)

Leg Day

Squat ( I almost puked)
215 x 5
215 x 5
210 x 5 
210 x 5 drop set 135 x 10

Calf Raises
195 x 10
195 x 10
195 x 10

Leg extensions
90 x 12 (3) sets

Leg Curls
90 x 12 (3 sets)

Cardio
Eliptical 30 mins


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2011)

Weights in lb or kg?


----------



## yerg (Dec 22, 2011)

Squat ( I almost puked)
not good enough! must puke! lmao  glad to see your going hard in the gym.. prop and tren.. nice combo.. i cant believ u tried 525mg per week at first..lol  I think my next tren cycle will be 50mg per week!!!!!!!! maybe i can handle that..lol
hows that injury???


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Weights in lb or kg?


 

lbs, yes, I am a week ass bitch. hence the massive amounts of gears to make up for my incompetence.

Yerg, 
yeah, I'm crazy with doses. I'm an extremist.

Weight this morning was 222. started at 230. Feeling pretty good and arm is feeling better with the rest I've been giving it. 

Today is Bi's and Tri's.... Gonna keep doing cardio every day.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 23, 2011)

Bi's and Tri's

Skull Crusher
60lbs x 12 (3 sets)

Sit and raise weight over head one arm at a time(dont know what to call ems)
30lbs x 12 (3 sets)

close grip bench
135 x 12 (3 sets)

Hammer Curls
35lbs x 10 (3 sets)

Wide Curls
35 x 10 (3 sets)

Close grip curls
30 x 10 (3 sets)

Eliptical 35 mins 325 cals


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 24, 2011)

Crunches 3 sets to exhaustion.

Roman Chair 3 sets to exhaustion

Eliptical 35 mins.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 25, 2011)

I would drop front raises. The front head of the delts get plenty of work from pressing. Have you ever seen a guy will shoulders that slope from back to front? No. But you sure as shit see guys who's shoulders are big in the front, and slope off in the back.

Like Yerg said, you need rear delt exercises, to get that round look to the delts.

And take advantage of the tren, prop, and t3 and cut like a mother fucker. Cardio!


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 25, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I would drop front raises. The front head of the delts get plenty of work from pressing. Have you ever seen a guy will shoulders that slope from back to front? No. But you sure as shit see guys who's shoulders are big in the front, and slope off in the back.
> 
> Like Yerg said, you need rear delt exercises, to get that round look to the delts.
> 
> And take advantage of the tren, prop, and t3 and cut like a mother fucker. Cardio!


 

thanks bro...

yeah, I have been thinking about my shoulder excercises... will def drop the front raises and do a few back shoulder excercises.... 

cutting sucks.. I am a monday through friday cutter.

the weekends are too tough to maintain,.. but I hear it's good to have a "cheat day" I just turn cheat day into cheat weekend.

def need to cut hardcore for this week. I will be doing 2,000 cals or less.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 25, 2011)

As long as you're getting quality protein, cut your ass off. Just make sure to feed those muscles.

I just got done cutting. It gets dull, but if you really buckle down, it eventually becomes habit, and the cravings aren't that bad.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 26, 2011)

Chest / Shoulder / Traps

Incline Barbell
195 x 5
190 x 5
185 x 5
180 x 5 drop set 135 x 12

DB bench
60 x 8 (4 sets)

Decline Cable Flys
40 x 10 (4 sets)

Shoulder Press
45 x 8 (3 sets)

Rear Delt Raise
20 x 12 (3 sets)

Shoulder Shrugs (I would have loaded the bar up but no bar available)
DB 60 lbs 3 sets to burn out

Eliptical 30 mins


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> lbs, yes, I am a week ass bitch. hence the massive amounts of gears to make up for my incompetence.



Meh, my strength to size ratio is piss weak as well - I can barely bench my own BW, but then again I have issues benching period. It hasnt hindered my development at all. 

There are plenty of smaller guys who are stronger than me, but who gives a fuck? They will always be smaller


----------



## waterstill (Dec 27, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> Started on NOV. 22nd
> 
> Starting TODAY...............................
> Weeks 5-8 (Had to lower the Tren,... *TOO STRONG!*)
> ...



Could you elaborate on the differences you noted between running tren higher and equal to your prop?

Log is lookin good - I'd suggest adding in a little bit about how you feel in/out of the gym, not just numbers. Keep up the good work man



bigbenj said:


> I would drop front raises.



Ben is right. As long as you are doing a decent amount of pressing movements you are probably giving adequate attention to the front head. 
I was watching an interview of Antoine Vaillant who reinforced this idea. Since focusing more on the medial and rear head (and dropping front work) my shoulder development has been nuts!


----------



## SFW (Dec 27, 2011)

is that a drse tat on your abdomen?


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 6, 2012)

waterstill said:


> Could you elaborate on the differences you noted between running tren higher and equal to your prop?
> 
> Running the Tren A higher, I became a zombie at work, completely lethargic 24/7. No motivation and overall tired. It was like the tren was exhausting me before I was able to even do any extreme activity.
> 
> ...


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> is that a drse tat on your abdomen?


 

drse for life.

So x-mas break sucked. Didnt get much done. Being stuck with the in-laws ment drinking as much as fast as I could to pass out early and do it all over again to not be around them. 

Started back up this week. 

Tues Chest
Flat Bench
215 x 6
210 x 5
205 x 5
200 x 5 drop set 135 x 8

Incline Bench
200 x 5
195 x 5
190 x 5
185 x 5 drop set 135 x 6

Decline Cable Flyes
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10 drop set 40 x 6

Traps
Shoulder Shrug bb did 3 reverse, 3 front
200 x 10

I FUCKING FORGOT SHOULDERS>!>!>!! I'm a fucking idiot. Gonna do them with legs today.

Wednesday
Back
Bent over bb Row
135 x 8 (4 sets)

Straight leg deadlift
210 x 6 (4 sets) - last set  added drop set 135 x 4

low cable closegrip row
100 x 10 (4 sets)

Lat Pull down
100 x 10 (3 sets)

Thursday
Abs
sit ups 
4 sets of 15

leg ups 
4 sets 18

Hold Caddy and Drop arm using waist to bring body back to normal

45 mins eliptical.

Everyday I get home from work, I barely can lift my eyes, I stab my body with some oil, and sleep drive to the gym.

I don't even realize I'm lifting till I feel some pain in my muscles. After gym I go home, drink protien, wait long enough to eat a meal, either go to sleep for wait a little longer to be able to drink a casien shake....

This is only working 40 hrs.

Next week I start for 3 straight months working a minimum of 75 hrs a week. 

I WILL NOT GIVE UP!


----------



## waterstill (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't get it. All i can come up with is WTF.

You feel like shit because of your cycle or because you are working a ton of hours? Not to sound like a cunt but I had a hard time deciphering what you meant. This is my take:

You feel like shit and are tired. Bitches are telling you that you look like you've made a transformation, but you don't see it.

Am I right?

Keep it up.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 7, 2012)

waterstill said:


> I don't get it. All i can come up with is WTF.
> 
> You feel like shit because of your cycle or because you are working a ton of hours? Not to sound like a cunt but I had a hard time deciphering what you meant. This is my take:
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, you right.

I don't mean to sound like such a bitch like "I"m sooooo tired" .... 

But I just don't feel like I have the energy like I used to in the gym showing those weights who's boss.

Today be ARMS day... I'll be back in a few hrs.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 7, 2012)

Bi's and Tri's

Skull Crusher
60lbs x 12 (3 sets)

Sit and raise weight over head one arm at a time(dont know what to call ems)
30lbs x 12 (3 sets)

lay on bench and put weight behind head with both hands and push it on top of head
50lbs DB 3 sets x 8

rope pull downs
50 x 10 (3)sets

Hammer Curls
35lbs x 10 (3 sets)

Wide Curls
35 x 10 (3 sets)

Close grip curls
30 x 10 (3 sets)

Eliptical 40 mins


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 9, 2012)

My Favorite day,... CHEST BITCHES!

Flat BB
215 x 5 (5 sets)

Incine BB
165 x 5 (5 sets)

Decline Cable Flyes
80 x 8 (5 sets)

Shrugs 3 sets front, 3 sets back
175 x 8

Dumbell Military Press
35 x 8 (3 sets)

Eating clean and like a horse.... I have 9 more days of tren then I finally just ride that Deca wave...


----------

